# Bulk transfer .TiVo files from PC back to newly-upgraded TiVo?



## Redoctobyr (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi all,

I recently upgraded one of my Series 2 TiVo which had a failing HD. Due to the number of partitions on the existing drives, I could not keep my recordings when I upgraded to the new single disk. So before upgrading, I transferred the existing shows to my PC, to avoid losing them. 

The problem is that with 250+ recordings, I really don't want to have to transfer each one manually from TiVo's interface. Is there any way that I can batch transfer them all back to the upgraded TiVo? Or have them just transfer automatically if I put them in the proper folder on my PC? I used TiVo's software to pull them off, so they're .TiVo files. 

It looks like maybe TiVo Desktop Plus could do what I want, but I'd prefer to avoid paying $25 for a feature I'm going to need once. Is there a free alternative? From what I understand, TiVo Desktop Plus' auto-transfer-the-files-in-a-PC-folder feature seems unique, and is not offered by Galleon, pyTiVo, etc. 

Can anyone suggest an approach for doing this? Thank you!!


----------

